# Corn snakes



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

Right, I have been using this website to look at what I would get if I breed my corns.

I have 2 females that I want to breed at the moment, they are only babies so won't be for a few years anyway.

Female #1 - Is a Snow Stripe 50% het Caramel

Female #2 - Is an Amel Stripe 66% het. Anery 50% Caramel



Next year I will hopefully be getting a male Butter Stripe to go with these lovely ladies.

Just wanted to check what I was getting is correct?



From #1 - If she doesnt carry her het I will get all Anery stripes?
If she does carry the Caramel het I will get 50% Anery Stripe and Butter stripes?



From #2 - if she doesnt carry either het I will just get Normal Stripe babies?
If she carries just the Anery het I will get 50% Anery Stripe and 50% Normal stripe?
If she only carries the Caramel het I will get 50% Caramel Stripe and 50% Normal Stripe?
If she carries both hets I will have Normal, Butter, Anery and Caramel Stripes?


And just a few pictures for the fun of it


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Butter stripe x snow stripe ph caramel will give you amel stripes 100% het anery caramel, and if her poss het proves out then you would get butter stripes 100% het anery.

Butter stripe x amel stripe ph anery caramel will again give you amel stripes 100% het caramel, there's no way to prove out the anery with a butter, but if the amel stripe proves het caramel then you could get butter stripes.

Pretty babies!


----------



## kitkat2 (Jul 18, 2012)

I might get 2 males next year. Is there anything else that I could pair with either to get interesting babies from?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

A male carrying amel, anery, caramel and stripe would be your best bet if you wanted morphs straight away rather than a project. If the poss hets prove out in both of th females then the best result you can hope for would be xanthic stripes, aka caramel snow stripes.
If you wanted to go down the project route, then buy whatever male you like the look of, breed it to your girls, and then their babies will carry lots of nice hets, and one day of you breed those babies together they could make some cool stuff


----------

